# vaginal pain



## goddess25

so for ages now approx 10 weeks or so i keep getting a stabbing pain inside my vagina either on left or right wall never both, I am having lots of discharge and was putting it down to an infection, gave a swab t midwife about 5 weeks ago and never heard anything so presuming its fine. 

Has anyone else had this? Its intermittent I only get it for a few minutes every day or so. Am going to the midwife in a few days so will mention it again, think i may have to provide another swab.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Frankie

Could it not be your uterus stretching or the muscles getting used to your baby growing ?


----------



## nicky

I have had this too. I think it is just growing pains.


----------



## Emsi76

Growing / stretching pains!! I spoke to my midwife about it and she said "perfectly normal"!


----------



## danni2609

Yeh just growing pains!


----------



## Pebbles

Get it and was told after examination it was cervical erosions .. something seemingly hormones bring on..


----------



## Carlyanne15

Had this too honey, very strange feeling indeed, put it down to growing pains


----------



## avistar

I got those a few times throughout 12-17 weeks. I am sore after sex and told my doc and she didn't seem to care. I have read that it is mostly due to hormones. Now I don't get those pains....


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_I've had these too. _


----------



## Ema

yeah echo what the girlies have said. Stretching pains....Hope it eases a bit for you :) XxX


----------



## enigma

I get them too, as long as you arnt itchy or stinging, then its normal, but if you get either of those, pop to your docs, they will do a swab and send it off for testing.


----------



## Gina

I hav these pains at de moment its just de cervix stretching.


----------



## redberry3

having these pains.....right now!!! :rofl: good times. :hugs:


----------



## pennysbored

goddess25 said:


> so for ages now approx 10 weeks or so i keep getting a stabbing pain inside my vagina either on left or right wall never both, I am having lots of discharge and was putting it down to an infection, gave a swab t midwife about 5 weeks ago and never heard anything so presuming its fine.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? Its intermittent I only get it for a few minutes every day or so. Am going to the midwife in a few days so will mention it again, think i may have to provide another swab.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.

SO...I'm guessing the stabbing pains are just growing pains, check out this from the what to expect website https://www.whattoexpect.com/index.aspx?puid=5074b381-0bbe-4eb8-b1c0-ad64e13d0d91&p=1
Discharge?
Milky and thin? Its called Leukorrhea. Couldn't find it on the website for some reason, but its in the book, and quite normal and healthy. Bad news is it just gets worse.
Does that help?


----------



## snowgirl

I've had these earlier in my pregnancy, but I've recently been getting them again, only this time it's in the bum instead :blush: Hope this is as normal as the vaginal pain seems to be :confused:


----------



## nataliecn

assuming it's the same thing i just made a post about, having not seen this one... LOL..
then yes, i have the same thing!!!


----------



## snowgirl

nataliecn said:


> assuming it's the same thing i just made a post about, having not seen this one... LOL..
> then yes, i have the same thing!!!

Oh I didn't realise your other post was about the bum pain :dohh: Thank God it's not just me then :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

snowgirl said:


> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> assuming it's the same thing i just made a post about, having not seen this one... LOL..
> then yes, i have the same thing!!!
> 
> Oh I didn't realise your other post was about the bum pain :dohh: Thank God it's not just me then :rofl:Click to expand...



sorry hun! not about the bum pain..... lol.


----------



## snowgirl

nataliecn said:


> sorry hun! not about the bum pain..... lol.

:blush: I'm even more embarrassed now :laugh2:


----------



## nataliecn

it's okay! i'm sure someone is experiencing it!

actually, i can admit, i do have bum pain the odd time, pooping seems to be a brutal event because i'm so constipated all the time, and afterwards my bum hurts!

so now i can be embarassed too hun! :) lol.


----------



## gemma24uk

hello hunny ive had this with both my pregnacies, i got told it's like having piles tmi but it's the blood vessels swelling as more pressure is added to ur lady bits x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I had this aswell it really worried me at the time. Glad that its normal. I didnt think it was growing pains tho because it was so low down


----------



## sammie18

Ive gotten this to I hate it!! It makes me jump when it happens..I dunno what causes it maybe growing pains


----------



## kitty1987

I tend to get them when I've been walking for a while they were so sharp that they would stop me in my tracks sometimes. Like everyone else said I'm pretty sure its growing pains because I seem to have started expanding a lot in the last couple of weeks x


----------



## Fossey

I have it too and the discharge. I thought her leg had dislodged was expecting to see a foot :rofl:


----------

